# Hull Nautical College



## 2548hopw

Anybody out there remember Hull Nautical College, George St Hull. I attended between 1978 and 1982 Capt Weatherston was in charge with a few other characters under his command. Anybody remember Nobby....ex RN signals who lectured in signals funnily enough. I was serving my time with West Hartlepool Steam Nav Co then and was known as Westy... Anyone else from that era Steve


----------



## chadders

*I was there*



2548hopw said:


> Anybody out there remember Hull Nautical College, George St Hull. I attended between 1978 and 1982 Capt Weatherston was in charge with a few other characters under his command. Anybody remember Nobby....ex RN signals who lectured in signals funnily enough. I was serving my time with West Hartlepool Steam Nav Co then and was known as Westy... Anyone else from that era Steve



I taught at the College from1981 until it closed effectively around 1985/86. The signals guy was Nobby Clark, others teaching at that time were Jim Hawkins, Dave Martin, Geoff Hunter, Maurice Labistour, Bill LIttlewood, Frank Barratt to name a few. You I think I remember for disgracing yourself out of the 6th floor chartroom window one Saturday morning whilst I was trying to instill some knowledge into you.


----------



## awateah2

If you go to 'Members Notice Board' Page 15 there is some mention of 'Nobby Clark' there


----------



## 2548hopw

You must be Mr Chadwick I remember u well. Didnt you actually go on to Boston offshore coasting, where I was mate at the time just before they went bust. Yes them Saturday mornings must have been hard work for you Cheers Steve


----------



## mee

I did a pre sea course at Hull Nautical College which was run by Capt Littlewood. I also recall Nobby CLARKE who taught us for signals and was certainly a character. He had been around a long time as he had taught my father signals some 30 years previous. I was trying to recall the name of the instructor who taught boatwork on the Alex dock site I think it was something like Precious. He also took us for swimming at the Beverley Road baths. Ah happy days.


----------



## RayJordandpo

2548hopw said:


> Anybody out there remember Hull Nautical College, George St Hull. I attended between 1978 and 1982 Capt Weatherston was in charge with a few other characters under his command. Anybody remember Nobby....ex RN signals who lectured in signals funnily enough. I was serving my time with West Hartlepool Steam Nav Co then and was known as Westy... Anyone else from that era Steve


I was there in 1973. Nobby was teaching signals then. He also taught at Trinity House. He reckoned he was still officially employed by the Admiralty. Mr Meekin was another lecturer along with DR Derret (author of the ships stability books) He retired to run a fish and chip shop in Leven village near Beverley along with his brother Les, a former United Towing tug skipper.
Ray Jordan


----------



## 2548hopw

Mee It was indeed Capt Bill Precious who taught you. He was like the house master at The Halls of Residence when I was there and initially round the corner on Cottingham Road at a place I think was called Newland House or something like that. Cheers Steve


----------



## cadet

> Newland House or something like that


Would that be 266 Cottingham road... Just opposite Chenterlands Ave?


----------



## Geoff_E

2548hopw said:


> Anybody out there remember Hull Nautical College, George St Hull. I attended between 1978 and 1982 Capt Weatherston was in charge with a few other characters under his command. Anybody remember Nobby....ex RN signals who lectured in signals funnily enough. I was serving my time with West Hartlepool Steam Nav Co then and was known as Westy... Anyone else from that era Steve


I was at Hull 1976 (Mates) & 1981 (Masters). Passed both 1st time, more due to the college than me, I think. Well remember Joe Meakin who taught us stability. I came across him later when I took a semi-sub stability course at Aberdeen College in the mid '80's. Hadn't changed a bit, still the same pedantic (but really effective) lecturing style and still the same haircut!

On the same topic, I had Capt. Disston? for Master's orals. He was the local bete noire (every exam centre seemed to have one). For whatever reason I got on fine with him. I remember not being asked anything about the magnetic compass, just as well because I was clueless, and not being believed when I got back to college!

Not bad days really, but nostalgia's not what it used to be.(==D)


----------



## 2548hopw

Cadet, I dont know the no we were usually in The Gardeners Arms which was almost opposite....Happy Days Cheers Steve


----------



## 2548hopw

I was only a sprog then but remember them all. Were you one of the U.T guys that we all thought were crackers.. Cheers Steve


----------



## cadet

> Cadet, I dont know the no we were usually in The Gardeners Arms which was almost opposite....Happy Days Cheers Steve


.

That must have been Newland Homes. The College used a couple of houses there. As has been said Capt Bill Precious was looking after it.

In the late 70's Hull Nautical College became part of the bigger Hull College of Higher Education and they tended to use other student accommodation instead of Newland Homes.
A big bonus as you mixed with the teaching students of the old Endsleigh college.


----------



## awateah2

I remember having Captain Diston for orals. If my memory isn't failing he would sit with his pipe in his mouth with a severe look on his face but a very fair examiner. There was also Captains McQueen and Schultz in the foreboding Posterngate examination rooms!!!!!


----------



## roddy

2548hopw said:


> I was only a sprog then but remember them all. Were you one of the U.T guys that we all thought were crackers.. Cheers Steve


And why did you think the UT guys were all crackers, is there a good story that we can strenuously deny having any part in?


----------



## RayJordandpo

roddy said:


> And why did you think the UT guys were all crackers, is there a good story that we can strenuously deny having any part in?


Come on Roddy, they were all crackers as well you know. As for Capt Diston he told me that himself and Capt. Schultz actually started their careers as galley boys on trawlers and ended up with extra masters, not a bad achievement eh? I like the story of when he asked a lad up for second mates to look out the window and tell him what colour the leaves were on a particular tree, when the boy replied green he was told in no uncertain terms to come back when they were brown.
Rayjordandpo


----------



## Carl Wadkin

*Anlaby Road 1973ish*

Hi,
Anyone remember their mugs from this photo taken near the end of the 2nd Mates ticket course in 1973, I think? 
I'm in the white pullover but can't remember any one else's name, though I recall the guy at back second left was of German origin.
We had the luxury of a terraced house on Anlaby Road, quite a step up from the Newland's Homes digs on our first visit to the college in '71 when Dick Snape was a fellow student.


----------



## D MCPHAIL

i was at Hull Nautical College,1972 at Boulavard,doing Mates home trade,i remember Nobby Clarke,doing the flags and morse,did extra on Sat mornings with the fishermen,then on piss to Rainers,had a flat just across the road,complete with many mice,Capt Disston took me for the exam,had to run back from the exam room to swat up on errors of the sextant during lunch time,passed


----------



## PeterDD

Very fond memories of Hull Nautical college! Did 2nd Mates (68) and Mates (70) at the Boulevard. Always remember us all studying very quietly in Boulevard when one of the fishing lads passing by outside started singing at the top of his voice " I'll be up your flu in a minute or two etc. etc....." Silence and study shattered. Brilliant! 
Did Masters (74) at the new place, remember Joe Meekin. He was a great guy, managed to bang enough stability into me to get my ticket first time. A positive chap who always greeted the class with, " Good morning future Masters!" 
Captain Diston very well remembered. dipped me for Mates first time - not surprising, I thought I knew it all having been 3/0 - he showed me I didn't! For Masters I had Capt Rial, passed OK and no compass! Cannot have done me any harm - I eventually became a BoT Examiner myself!!!
Happy days!!


----------



## John Crossland

2nd Mates Boulevarde 1971

Mates Hull NC George St. 1973


----------



## PeterDD

I too remember Nobby Clark for signals. If you paid him half a crown he would give you extra tuition. At the last tutorial before you went up, very coincidentally I am sure, the message you had to receive was always very like the one in the exam. I can still recall his strange semaphore flag antics so that you could remember some of the letters. And wasn't a "5" just a series of as many dots as he could manage?

In '68 for 2nd Mates Orals I had Capt Fellingham at Posterngate - went in to see him full of trepidation as he had a reputation for giving out seatime - they apparently did not call him "Failing'em" Fellingham for nothing. He failed the first three before me but I passed, which was a relief.

One of the greates moments of my life was going to Burton's Buildings and finding out I had passed 2nd Mates. I knew the feeling of being on cloud 9 - I floated across the Square passed Q Victoria to phone my Mum! My passing was as much a triumph for her as for me, given the family trauma at the time. Then went to the Merch.(Merchant Navy Hotel) and sank a great deal of Guinness!!


----------



## RayJordandpo

Nobby Clark was an absolute star and the trawlermen were brilliant, they were always up for a laugh and never took it all too serious. Only the fishermen could wind Nobby up.
I remember when he used to take extra signal lessons on a Saturday morning for all who wished to attend. He got one of the trawlerman up to the front of the class to send a message on his prized self made morse tapper with flashing light. The guy was banging away so hard at about two words per minute we all thought he was going to smash the thing to pieces. After a couple of minutes Nobby cour bear it no longer and shouted "stop, Stop"
The guy had us all in stitches when he indignantly looked up and replied deadly serious "What's up Nobby, am I going too fast for you?"


----------



## merrymagpie

We have had a reunion of our Second Mates (HNC 1976) course for the passed few years.
We meet up at the old college steps at noon on the Saturday and repair to the Old White Harte for 'liquid' lunch and 'swing the lantern'.
A few of the old lecturers turn up. (last year we had Jim Hawkins, Dave Martin, Frank Barrett, George West and Alan Hodgson)
This years gathering is on 25/26 September.
Course members who attend include Messers Vitty,Gudgeon,Bryce,Brown,Hardy,Brittain, Clegg,Simpson, Marsh,Smuff et al.

Mike Bartle


----------



## tonymorcom

was at Hull early in 1977 with the likes of Bill Bailey, Dick Gaukrodger, Joe Wilson, Paul Harraway to name but a few. Have several photos and also very fond memoriess of a young lady called Jennifer Raddings from Pontefract. Ring any bells anyone??


----------



## merrymagpie

tonymorcom said:


> was at Hull early in 1977 with the likes of Bill Bailey, Dick Gaukrodger, Joe Wilson, Paul Harraway to name but a few. Have several photos and also very fond memoriess of a young lady called Jennifer Raddings from Pontefract. Ring any bells anyone??


Tony

Joe Wilson is a pilot on the Tees. Paul and Dick are at Humber VTS, Glen Harman is pretty high up at Conoco Phillips on the Humber and Les Harrison is a prison wagon driver with Group 4 and Jennifer will not be a young lady any more!

Mike Bartle


----------



## tonymorcom

merrymagpie said:


> Tony
> 
> Joe Wilson is a pilot on the Tees. Paul and Dick are at Humber VTS, Glen Harman is pretty high up at Conoco Phillips on the Humber and Les Harrison is a prison wagon driver with Group 4 and Jennifer will not be a young lady any more!
> 
> Mike Bartle


Thanks for that Mike. I knew I knew your name but am sure we weren't on same course but I am 99%+ that I was your relief on the Joule 14.2.75 in Cristobal. If I remember rightly the ship was a week late so I had a week in Panama at the companies expense. 1st time I had ever flown anywhere and I was on my own. Happy days.


----------



## tonymorcom

Some new pictures from Hull in 1974 ONC1 course found athttp://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/ppuser/50914/username/tonymorcom


----------



## HAMANIM

I attended the Humberside College of Higher Education 1988-1991 OND/HNC Telecoms (marine). Used to be old college.

Sadly shipping industry declined when I finished and no job!!!!!


----------



## merrymagpie

merrymagpie said:


> We have had a reunion of our Second Mates (HNC 1976) course for the passed few years.
> We meet up at the old college steps at noon on the Saturday and repair to the Old White Harte for 'liquid' lunch and 'swing the lantern'.
> A few of the old lecturers turn up. (last year we had Jim Hawkins, Dave Martin, Frank Barrett, George West and Alan Hodgson)
> This years gathering is on 25/26 September.
> Course members who attend include Messers Vitty,Gudgeon,Bryce,Brown,Hardy,Brittain, Clegg,Simpson, Marsh,Smuff et al.
> 
> Mike Bartle



This years bash is on 1st October.

Mike


----------



## cj54

Hi I new to the site and I am captivated by the topics and information found.
I attended the Boulevard High School for Nautical Training from 1968 to 1972 and Nobby Clarke also taught us signals. The Head was Capt Allison, Capt Jones taught Navigation, could do with a bit of help with the other teachers that were there over that time period I attended. Thanks
I left the school in 1972 to join Fyffes as an engineering cadet and spent a further 2 years in Hull at the Polytechnic in Queens Gardens completing part 1 of the HND in marine engineering. Good times
Was in Hull last year and the old school is still there but I think it is a community centre now. From what I remember the Boulevard School and Trinity House became amalgamated not long after I left and all moved to the Trinity House site.
Chris Clarke - Ripon


----------



## yorkshiregeordie

cj54 said:


> Hi I new to the site and I am captivated by the topics and information found.
> I attended the Boulevard High School for Nautical Training from 1968 to 1972 and Nobby Clarke also taught us signals. The Head was Capt Allison, Capt Jones taught Navigation, could do with a bit of help with the other teachers that were there over that time period I attended. Thanks
> I left the school in 1972 to join Fyffes as an engineering cadet and spent a further 2 years in Hull at the Polytechnic in Queens Gardens completing part 1 of the HND in marine engineering. Good times
> Was in Hull last year and the old school is still there but I think it is a community centre now. From what I remember the Boulevard School and Trinity House became amalgamated not long after I left and all moved to the Trinity House site.
> Chris Clarke - Ripon


Could that be the Chris Clarke I last saw what seems like 100 years ago in Ripon?
If so, hello, must catch up on all those missing years.
John Needham - Ex Ripon- Ex Boulevard 1956 - 1959. Still alive!!!!


----------



## aambury

merrymagpie said:


> We have had a reunion of our Second Mates (HNC 1976) course for the passed few years.
> We meet up at the old college steps at noon on the Saturday and repair to the Old White Harte for 'liquid' lunch and 'swing the lantern'.
> A few of the old lecturers turn up. (last year we had Jim Hawkins, Dave Martin, Frank Barrett, George West and Alan Hodgson)
> This years gathering is on 25/26 September.
> Course members who attend include Messers Vitty,Gudgeon,Bryce,Brown,Hardy,Brittain, Clegg,Simpson, Marsh,Smuff et al.
> 
> Mike Bartle



Hi Mike,
What about Osler, Rigg, Sharp, Barker, Lees, Dean, Brasier, Harrison, Ansley, Healy, Hamilton, Meek, Winning, Parkinson. Who have I forgotten? should get then all back together again, a good class of '76. 


Alec Ambury


----------



## merrymagpie

Hi Alec

Long time no see. Hope you are keeping well. Messers Rigg and Osler have been to the reunions, but not been able to contact the others.You have a good memory. I think I could have remembered the same ones as you, but struggling to remember the rest.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Farmer John

I was there when Ivan D Allison (I think) was the boss, Weatherstone was I am not sure what discipline but sort of next man down. I remember him sending someone up the mast on the parade ground there as a disciplinary measure, with a bucket and brush and sponge to wash the nast down. When the lad was up there, he looked up and shouted "Get on with it" and was deluged when the lad wrung the sponge out on him. He found it quite difficult not to smile, the culprit was quite a joker.

I wanted a reference for an application to Alfred Holts and Allison wouldn't give me one, he said they reserved them for top pupils (I really wasn't), I applied without and had an interview with them and got a middies post.

We did have some real laughs, I can only remember a very few names, Carless, Doyle and that is about it.

Friday afternoons was ropework and splicing, after some basic stuff we used to do a wire eye-splice in 6 strand wire (called a Liverpool locking splice, I think). When you had done that tou could go. I have always (and still do) loved knots, rope and splices, and Icould do a splice to pass grade in about 10 min. I reckon I could still do it now, given a practice, just don't fight the pre-forming in the wire and it does itself. Hitchhike back to Leeds in about 2 hours, good break and hitch back on Sunday.


----------



## slick

Boulevardiers,
I was at the BNS September 1956 - November 1958 and left to join the Hain SS I retired in 2002.
Will there be a re-union this year and where?

Yours aye,


slick


----------



## willincity

I was at BSN 63 to 66, ............. re-union, why not, anyone else up for this.
Or would it be just slick and myself to meet up in Georges, (the Barbers shop)


----------



## Farmer John

Poking my brain has brought up some other things. We used to go one evening a week to build an Enterprise, to build up the 3 or 4 at Welton, where we used to sail them. I think I must have hit all the bad days for sailing, I didn't get anywhere with it, despite later (age 50 and on ) really enjoying sailing Lasers, GP14s, Toppers (really a little heavy for them), Wayfarers and, a dear love if sailed solo with quite a bit of wind, Drascombe Luggers.

We also used to do an afternoons boatwork with a clinker built whaler, 6 oars and launched from swinging davits in one of the docks in Hull. Dipping lug sail and quite good fun, we did a trip out of the dock into the Humber, muddy old river, some had got stuck other times and missed the tide to get back in, so spent time waiting, I never had that but I would think the 8hours (a guess) waiting could be cold and tedious. There was a motor version, one weekend I went with one of the lecturers to fetch it back from up river (possibly Selby) after a repair.
For various reasons, my memory of those times are quite wobbly, any corrections or whatever received happily.

I got my uniform fro Rapstones, Land of Green Ginger and the jacket was still good 30 odd years later, when I had to throw it away having out grown it. Farming sent me from about 36 chest to 46 chest!

There was a place near rapstones that had Charts and such stuff, and we used to pore through the outdated and non-upgradeable charts for decorative ones that were cheap posters for the wall. Supercars, supermodels, ladies scratching there bums whilst playin tennis? No, a chart of an island was tops.

Oh, add two names, John Dawe/Dore, from Ampleforth, only wanted to join BI, and Hesp, had lived in India.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Farmer John said:


> Poking my brain has brought up some other things. We used to go one evening a week to build an Enterprise, to build up the 3 or 4 at Welton, where we used to sail them. I think I must have hit all the bad days for sailing, I didn't get anywhere with it, despite later (age 50 and on ) really enjoying sailing Lasers, GP14s, Toppers (really a little heavy for them), Wayfarers and, a dear love if sailed solo with quite a bit of wind, Drascombe Luggers.
> 
> We also used to do an afternoons boatwork with a clinker built whaler, 6 oars and launched from swinging davits in one of the docks in Hull. Dipping lug sail and quite good fun, we did a trip out of the dock into the Humber, muddy old river, some had got stuck other times and missed the tide to get back in, so spent time waiting, I never had that but I would think the 8hours (a guess) waiting could be cold and tedious. There was a motor version, one weekend I went with one of the lecturers to fetch it back from up river (possibly Selby) after a repair.
> For various reasons, my memory of those times are quite wobbly, any corrections or whatever received happily.
> 
> I got my uniform fro Rapstones, Land of Green Ginger and the jacket was still good 30 odd years later, when I had to throw it away having out grown it. Farming sent me from about 36 chest to 46 chest!
> 
> There was a place near rapstones that had Charts and such stuff, and we used to pore through the outdated and non-upgradeable charts for decorative ones that were cheap posters for the wall. Supercars, supermodels, ladies scratching there bums whilst playin tennis? No, a chart of an island was tops.
> 
> Oh, add two names, John Dawe/Dore, from Ampleforth, only wanted to join BI, and Hesp, had lived in India.


I remember Rapstones down Posterngate near the shipping offices. The shop selling charts could have been Cookes in Market Square (they are still on the go). We used to go upstairs and buy cheap or sometimes free out of date or cancelled charts to practice our chartwork on.


----------



## Farmer John

That sounds about right, The Land of Green Ginger thing was perhaps a false memory. Cookes sounds exactly right.

Incidentally, I did do some chart work for an RYA qualification fairly recently, I got 100% on all the stuff we did, well taught! I don't live that far from Hull and nearly ended up there accidentally when coming back from some coastal survey work. Anyone recommend a visit? If so, any tips where to go.

Thanks RayJordandpo.


----------



## Farmer John

Nobody recommends a trip to Hull then.


----------



## ECKER365

I Was There Mike Eckersley From Warrington Always In Trouble Bottom Of The Class Somehow Passed Maths Worked For Ksc Lived In Gardeners Arms 78 81


----------



## ECKER365

Mike Eckersley I Was There Best Pal On Phase3 Was Phase 1 Steve Mcdonald . I Was Bottom Of The Classs But Somehow Passed Exams Big Steve Dinsdale From Hull Was In My Class And A Farmer Type Guy With A Spitfire Car


----------



## Dutch01527

*Hull 1997 to 1981*

I was at Hull during my cadetship.

Memories are a little vague re the academic side but I remember the world class chip butties in the cafe, a 1960's themed strip club at lunchtimes (am I dreaming - that can not be real!!), living in college halls of residence, playing rugby for the college team, grab a granny night in town where the trawlermen's wives would come out to play when hubby was away at sea, looking over my shoulder in town when hubby came home, The Gardeners, living over a fish and chip shop with the rugby boys, a Arab student who tragically commited suicide, the Zooee pub crawl, a college nightclub on Friday Nights, lots of female student teachers, fire and helicopter training and rowing a boat for some reason in the freezing cold.

I am struggling to remember the names of people who were on my course: Frank a great scottish guy who was I believe a karate black belt, Gary Moffit who I sailed with in Bank Line - he was mugged in Cape Town and suffered extensive injuries....to his knuckles. A stocky Yorkshire man called Clegg, a trawlerman called Jim and then my memory fails me. Probably because the Zooee was our normal way home after a hard day at college.

Great times - youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## John Tirel

Hi everyone,

I was at the imfamous college for 2nd mates thro to masters from 1974 to 1982 , all of the names of the lecturers mentioned bring back fond memories. They were really good times.


----------



## Paulh54

I attended The Boulevard Nautical School 1969 to 1970 before leaving to join United Towing Company. Remember Capt Allison as head. Our form master was Johnny Mahon. Took us for geography and P.E. Evil bugger he was. Any wrong-doing in class and he would bend you over with your head about a foot from the wall. He would then whack you with a sandshoe on your backside. Your momentum would then make you headbutt the wall. A double whammy. Remember Nobby Clark for signals, Mr Flavell, cannot remember his subject. 

Most of the lads were from out of town, can only remember the Hull lads, Kevin Moore, Kevin Marshall, Frank Thompson. Enjoyed my time there.


----------



## Farmer John

Paulh54 said:


> I attended The Boulevard Nautical School 1969 to 1970 before leaving to join United Towing Company. Remember Capt Allison as head. Our form master was Johnny Mahon. Took us for geography and P.E. Evil bugger he was. Any wrong-doing in class and he would bend you over with your head about a foot from the wall. He would then whack you with a sandshoe on your backside. Your momentum would then make you headbutt the wall. A double whammy. Remember Nobby Clark for signals, Mr Flavell, cannot remember his subject.
> 
> Most of the lads were from out of town, can only remember the Hull lads, Kevin Moore, Kevin Marshall, Frank Thompson. Enjoyed my time there.


That is some years after I attended (1964?). I sounds quite weird, the idea of corporal punishment when I was there seems totally alien. The whole ethos was that you were young men, punishment was things like washing down the mock mast they had, cutting grass wit a pair of scissors and laying it out neatly in a box. All applied with humour and quite often turned to a joke.

Was there a mass change in ideas? The only person I found hostile and very distant was Ivan D Allison. We had to pick companies to apply to, max two, I put down Blue Flue, he called me in and told me "we reserve this company for our best pupils, I won't give you a reference". I applied anyway, went for interview with the company and was told they could not tell me at interview, but here is a set of company buttons.

I remember we built an Enterprise (sailing dinghy) on evening sessions, and sailed them up on Welton Waters. One a year built, we had about 5, the guy who took us was Mr. Weatherspon, I think The idea of being spanked with a slipper is bizarre, we knew we were training for a career and no longer little kids. Freezing days rowing and sailing a whaleboat round one of the docks, launched from swinging davits and, if the tide was right, out on the Humber where you learnt lots about mud.

I know this is repeating stuff from further up. Just don't read it twice.


----------



## nymoors4444

*the boulevard 1970*

hi i was at the boulevard nautical college 1970 captain weatherstone was in charge cpt littlewood paul banks


----------



## Farmer John

nymoors4444 said:


> hi i was at the boulevard nautical college 1970 captain weatherstone was in charge cpt littlewood paul banks


Anything else you remember about things you did at College? Did you go out on the docks rowing Whalers, or sailing at Welton?


----------



## nymoors4444

*boulevard 1970*

yes i went to welton waters we had to get the bus or walk we used to go down to the school near the flyover for our dinner coming back one day my friend started throwing his cap in the air captain littlewood saw him and pinned him up against the railings and pulled his arm back nearly broke it i sat on front middle desk with graham pepper captain weatherstone would stand at front *** in mouth boat work on docks capt littlewood doug geometry lifesaving madley street or albert ave i dont remeber any one apart from graham and a lad from lithuania divelis my dad was a captain and studied at the boulevard he had a fight with a farm lad and won he was brought up at the newland homes and said the only way you could survive at homes not get picked on was to box i wasnt a fighter i had the ajax and brush iniation to the merchant navy paul banks january 1970 tranee navigation officer the boulevard


----------



## PETER NIESCHMIDT

Carl Wadkin said:


> Hi,
> Anyone remember their mugs from this photo taken near the end of the 2nd Mates ticket course in 1973, I think?
> I'm in the white pullover but can't remember any one else's name, though I recall the guy at back second left was of German origin.
> We had the luxury of a terraced house on Anlaby Road, quite a step up from the Newland's Homes digs on our first visit to the college in '71 when Dick Snape was a fellow student.


Cannot remember all their names but from back left Sam?, myself Pete Nieschmidt,Mark Connor, ?, Kevin Holden, Tim Franklin, ?, Keith Shears, Yourself and finally Eric Mears. Where they are now I know not. I lasted until 1975 with Houlder Bros then until 1986 with what finished up as UASC. Now feet up and retired. Surfing the net for past memories I came upon your piece, nice to hear from you.


----------



## PETER NIESCHMIDT

nymoors4444 said:


> yes i went to welton waters we had to get the bus or walk we used to go down to the school near the flyover for our dinner coming back one day my friend started throwing his cap in the air captain littlewood saw him and pinned him up against the railings and pulled his arm back nearly broke it i sat on front middle desk with graham pepper captain weatherstone would stand at front *** in mouth boat work on docks capt littlewood doug geometry lifesaving madley street or albert ave i dont remeber any one apart from graham and a lad from lithuania divelis my dad was a captain and studied at the boulevard he had a fight with a farm lad and won he was brought up at the newland homes and said the only way you could survive at homes not get picked on was to box i wasnt a fighter i had the ajax and brush iniation to the merchant navy paul banks january 1970 tranee navigation officer the boulevard


I was at the Boulevard pre-sea from 68-70. The gang leaving in 69 were captained by Mick Lanrick. One lad Geof Burns was known as bwana because of his fat lips. On the way into Welton Geof ran after Bill Littlewood's Morris estate shouting 'oscar'. That was Bill's nickname and a fist flying through the open window caught Geof square on the chin, laugh we nearly died. If we brown nosed we got a lift otherwise it was out with the thumb. Sailing was followed by a pint at the Green Dragon in Welton before the last bus back to Hull...


----------



## RayJordandpo

PETER NIESCHMIDT said:


> Cannot remember all their names but from back left Sam?, myself Pete Nieschmidt,Mark Connor, ?, Kevin Holden, Tim Franklin, ?, Keith Shears, Yourself and finally Eric Mears. Where they are now I know not. I lasted until 1975 with Houlder Bros then until 1986 with what finished up as UASC. Now feet up and retired. Surfing the net for past memories I came upon your piece, nice to hear from you.[/QUOTE
> 
> I recognise Kevin Holden from that photo, he was living in a village near York when I sailed with him in Uglands. He left to take a masters job on a dive support vessel. He had heart problems caused I believe through a disease he picked up in New Zealand resulting in him having a heart transplant. That was nearly thirty years ago.


----------



## Joe w

*Nothing wrong with being differant*



RayJordandpo said:


> Come on Roddy, they were all crackers as well you know. As for Capt Diston he told me that himself and Capt. Schultz actually started their careers as galley boys on trawlers and ended up with extra masters, not a bad achievement eh? I like the story of when he asked a lad up for second mates to look out the window and tell him what colour the leaves were on a particular tree, when the boy replied green he was told in no uncertain terms to come back when they were brown.
> Rayjordandpo


Now Ray you know we were lads that were led astray by the guys in UT it was either that or die but give us good training for later life.
I would say out of the cadets who served they time with United they are still a bigger percentage of us still working either at sea or to do with the job than any other company cadets so they must have done something right.
Anyway missed you last trip something about you swanning off on holiday somewhere special. 
Take care Ray might see you late Aug/Sept at the new meeting hole. 
Cheers
Joe


----------



## chadders

RayJordandpo said:


> PETER NIESCHMIDT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot remember all their names but from back left Sam?, myself Pete Nieschmidt,Mark Connor, ?, Kevin Holden, Tim Franklin, ?, Keith Shears, Yourself and finally Eric Mears. Where they are now I know not. I lasted until 1975 with Houlder Bros then until 1986 with what finished up as UASC. Now feet up and retired. Surfing the net for past memories I came upon your piece, nice to hear from you.[/QUOTE
> 
> I recognise Kevin Holden from that photo, he was living in a village near York when I sailed with him in Uglands. He left to take a masters job on a dive support vessel. He had heart problems caused I believe through a disease he picked up in New Zealand resulting in him having a heart transplant. That was nearly thirty years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I was with Kevin about three weeks ago, he now lives in Poundbury, Dorchester, he'll celebrate 20 years with his heart this December. Unfortunately he's not too well at the moment but very much the same old Kevin in spirit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Varley

Kevin only allowed me control of BaR Protector using Kongsberg's so called 'manual joystick' emergency alternative control when he knew it wasn't working - quickly taking over on the sticks when his point was made. He kept a good ship - especially he coffee machine on the forward bridge.

I heard of his need for a transplant - a bastard call - but not that it had happened. 20 years sounds like he is still a good manager.

Please pass my regards when you see him next.


----------



## PETER NIESCHMIDT

RayJordandpo said:


> PETER NIESCHMIDT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot remember all their names but from back left Sam?, myself Pete Nieschmidt,Mark Connor, ?, Kevin Holden, Tim Franklin, ?, Keith Shears, Yourself and finally Eric Mears. Where they are now I know not. I lasted until 1975 with Houlder Bros then until 1986 with what finished up as UASC. Now feet up and retired. Surfing the net for past memories I came upon your piece, nice to hear from you.[/QUOTE
> 
> I recognise Kevin Holden from that photo, he was living in a village near York when I sailed with him in Uglands. He left to take a masters job on a dive support vessel. He had heart problems caused I believe through a disease he picked up in New Zealand resulting in him having a heart transplant. That was nearly thirty years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know Kevin is still going strong. I was at the Boulevard with him from 1968-70 sharing digs for the last year in Hessle.
> This photo was the passing out ]from June 1970 on top of the school building. From back left Mike Foot, Kevin Holden, Nigel Whichelo, Alan Shaw, Tony Johnson, Jim Bowie, Steve Nicholson and myself.
> Jim Weatherston was the leader along with Bill Littlewood, Dougy Buckle and Mike Fearon. [IMG]http://img1.bildupload.com/427d292979d2a9180294a7a2d59aac2c.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## RayJordandpo

Joe w said:


> Now Ray you know we were lads that were led astray by the guys in UT it was either that or die but give us good training for later life.
> I would say out of the cadets who served they time with United they are still a bigger percentage of us still working either at sea or to do with the job than any other company cadets so they must have done something right.
> Anyway missed you last trip something about you swanning off on holiday somewhere special.
> Take care Ray might see you late Aug/Sept at the new meeting hole.
> Cheers
> Joe


Hi Joe
We went to Aruba using my airmiles, Free hotel and business flights courtesy of KLM.
I saw some of the lads yesterday in Manny Arms so feeling a little 'fragile' today.
Nice to hear Kevin Holden is doing well. A nice guy and a very good shipmate.


----------



## Unregistered

Hull Nautical College, George Street:

Sep-Dec 1974 Mate Home Trade.

Jan-Feb 1975 First Aid, Radar Observer & Fire Fighting.

Sep-Dec 1975 Second Mate Foreign Going.

Sponsored A.B. by Clan Line / Cayzer Irvine.

Hard work but enjoyed the experience.


----------



## slick

Hello Unregistered,
Welcome I am certain you'll find someone from your past.
Nice to see a member of that small but select breed of thro' 'the hawsepipe'.

Yours aye,

slick 
Oh yes I too attended that illustrious Academy of Learning the Hull Nautical College AKA Boulevard Nautical School when I was their.


----------



## Ian Michael Scott

*Hull Nautical College.*

Hello. I didn't attend either the Boulevard or the college in George Street but I was at Trinity House from 1963 to 1967 as a cadet and then back there later for my 2nd Mates. I well remember Nobby Clarke the signals instructor and his flambuoyant way of ensuring you got the letters right in semaphore especially! Anyone out there who also went to Trinity House?


----------



## roverman

*Hull College*



2548hopw said:


> Anybody out there remember Hull Nautical College, George St Hull. I attended between 1978 and 1982 Capt Weatherston was in charge with a few other characters under his command. Anybody remember Nobby....ex RN signals who lectured in signals funnily enough. I was serving my time with West Hartlepool Steam Nav Co then and was known as Westy... Anyone else from that era Steve


Hi Steve - I was there same time-ish. Last of the ONC courses - I remember you Westy one course ahead of me I think. Great times had there - no wonder few of us actually passed first time although I got it eventually. Phil Dennison, Mark Gee, Grant Hunter, Andy Robbie, Mark Porteous et al were on my course - as was Mark Dickinson now General secretary of NUMAST.
Cheers Barry


----------



## rolypoly

I was at the Nautical College on the Boulevard from 1959 - 1961 under Mr Whetherall ( I think thats his name ) and Mr Buckle who taught English As I lived in Hornsea I had to travel to Hull by bus. What a drag. Anybody out there who remembers these days ?


----------



## igw1740

*Hull Nautical school*

Hi Tony thanks brings back memories there one of my class -lowering the anchor what good days
Ian Walker


----------



## igw1740

*The Bouelvard Nautical school*



tonymorcom said:


> Some new pictures from Hull in 1974 ONC1 course found athttp://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/ppuser/50914/username/tonymorcom


Hi Tony I liked the youtube video of the school would it be possible to have a couple of photos one in particular which is "How to lower the Anchor" This was the Pre-sea Class of 1956 which has me the little at the front
Thanks Ian Walker


----------



## Alex W

*2nd Mates and ONC*

Yes, I certainly remember you Steve as I was on the same course as you. Along with a few others that you remember ? Hywel Pugh, Chris Spurling, Martin Lynch, Steve McDonald, Alan Mainland Steve Burton (Sadly passed away last year ). I also remember Mr Chadwick as he attempted to teach us chart work on the 6th floor on a Saturday morning normally supporting massive hangovers. I wonder if he remembers me arriving on Saturday morning with my left leg in plaster and on crutches ? 
Do you keep in touch with anyone ?


----------



## ian mailer

Hi I was at boulevard as pre sea cadet 1971 to 1972. Can remember Captain Wetherston, Oscar and his vintage motorbikes and Jim Hawkins. Sat mornings were spent wire splicing. We stayed at Newlands until pre sea were kicked out in favour of returning lads for their mates tickets. Spent all my money in the Gardeners Arms every night I could go in. I remember Dick Snape and his Velocette 500 motorbike. Happiest days of my life


----------



## ian mailer

Hi I think I was the person Captain Littlewood pinned up against wall you talking about. I can remember graham pepper, robin dvelis, chris Morton, graham handley and the leading cadet was corby. Who were you


----------



## Crippen

Alex W,

Saw you mention Hywel Pugh. I sailed with Hywel and didn't realise he studied at Hull if it is indeed the same Hywel Pugh. Worked with him offshore on the Port Regency Accommodation Vessel. I was a Hull myself from 78-82, at Queens Gardens doing the radio stuff malarky.


----------



## merrymagpie

Photo of our 2015 Hull Nautical College reunion celebrating 40 years since our ONC/2nd Mates course.


----------



## loco

If they are the same people, Hywell Pugh is a senior pilot with the PLA, and Chris Spurling is now a pilot at Harwich.
Martyn


----------



## chadders

Alex W said:


> Yes, I certainly remember you Steve as I was on the same course as you. Along with a few others that you remember ? Hywel Pugh, Chris Spurling, Martin Lynch, Steve McDonald, Alan Mainland Steve Burton (Sadly passed away last year ). I also remember Mr Chadwick as he attempted to teach us chart work on the 6th floor on a Saturday morning normally supporting massive hangovers. I wonder if he remembers me arriving on Saturday morning with my left leg in plaster and on crutches ?
> Do you keep in touch with anyone ?


The name is Chadburn and I do vividly remember those Saturday mornings but more for people throwing up out of the window than anything else. Can't say I remember the crutches though. I would also like to point out that it wasn't me who had the massive hangover.


----------



## ian mailer

Hi I think i am the lad that oscar had a go at that day. I am Ian Mailer and would like to hear from you


----------



## rolypoly

ian mailer said:


> Hi I think i am the lad that oscar had a go at that day. I am Ian Mailer and would like to hear from you


I think perhaps that you attended at a later date. I was there from 1959 to 1961 and then joined Huntings of Newcastle as a cadet on an iron ore carrier. I did about 6 months and then left to join the RAF as a radar operator.
All the best 
Geoff Porter


----------



## Andylaw3107

*Trinity House Nautical College*



RayJordandpo said:


> I was there in 1973. Nobby was teaching signals then. He also taught at Trinity House. He reckoned he was still officially employed by the Admiralty. Mr Meekin was another lecturer along with DR Derret (author of the ships stability books) He retired to run a fish and chip shop in Leven village near Beverley along with his brother Les, a former United Towing tug skipper.
> Ray Jordan


I attended THNC from 1972 thru to 1978 under the Captain (Head) Thompson. Anyone else attend the same period? Im trying to track my old best mate Steve Skelton, he wqs from Hessle Road.


----------



## Andylaw3107

Andylaw3107 said:


> I attended THNC from 1972 thru to 1978 under the Captain (Head) Thompson. Anyone else attend the same period? Im trying to track my old best mate Steve Skelton, he wqs from Hessle Road.


Jonny Mahon was PE master, Ex Leeds Utd footballer from memory. Loved to have us bunny hopping up and down the gym as a punishment for messing.


----------



## CaptWDMossBA

*Capt W D Moss, Senior Lecturer Radar Watchkeeping*



2548hopw said:


> Anybody out there remember Hull Nautical College, George St Hull. I attended between 1978 and 1982 Capt Weatherston was in charge with a few other characters under his command. Anybody remember Nobby....ex RN signals who lectured in signals funnily enough. I was serving my time with West Hartlepool Steam Nav Co then and was known as Westy... Anyone else from that era Steve


Hi there,

My dad (Bill Moss) used to teach Radar Watchkeeping at the Nautical College. He wrote the book of the same name that I believe was used for a text book at the College. I'm sorry to report that he passed away last week at the grand old age of 95 and just wondered if anyone has any memories of him. Also if anyone wished to attend his funeral it will be at the Haltemprice Crematorium on Tuesday 7th June at 4.30pm, just let me know if you are planning on attending. Jan


----------



## igw1740

Hi Jan
Sorry to hear the bad news my condolences to you and your family 
I remember him well he taught me in the Pre-sea class in 1956 strict a but a fair man Regards Ian Walker


----------



## CaptWDMossBA

*Capt W D Moss, Senior Lecturer Radar Watchkeeping*



igw1740 said:


> Hi Jan
> Sorry to hear the bad news my condolences to you and your family
> I remember him well he taught me in the Pre-sea class in 1956 strict a but a fair man Regards Ian Walker


Bless you for getting back to me - I didn't realise he was teaching as early as that! I was only born in 1964.

Hopefully a piccy of him when at sea will be attached FYI.

Jan


----------



## PhilipCHowell

Hello fellow Hull Nautical College attendees:

I attended the college in 1971/ 72 as a cadet, along with Andy Holden, Bill Ainger, Bill Bailey, Shaun ?, Chris Mortimer? and many more. Duggie Buckle was our English lecturer, Oscar ? was another lecturer. Can anyone help jog my memory about the staff and students please?


----------



## chadders

That must have ben in the Boulevard as the 4college moved to George Street in January '73. The Oscar you refer to was Bill Littlewood. As a cadet you were probably taught by Trevor Spink, Mike Fearon, Jim Weatherston and George West to name a few. Does that jog the memory


----------



## PhilipCHowell

1971 to 1973:

I was at the Boulevard for my first year and at the new college for my second year.

I remember Bill ( Oscar) Littlewood, Duggie Buckle and Jim Weatherstone, who if I remember correctly was principal?

We did our lifeboat training in the dock and dinghy sailing at Welton Waters in Enterprise class dinghies.


----------



## merrymagpie

It's our 40 year reunion of our 1976 ONC course this Saturday in Hull. We meet in the Old White Hart at noon. All of the lecturers you mention have passed on unfortunately, only Dave Martin and Alan Hodgson are still around and sometimes attend.


----------



## Winmar

Do any of you guys remember a Mr Pottage who did the cooking at the college?I was at a dinner party last night and met his son who was an ex policeman in Hull. He remembers getting the leftovers for the lads at the station when his dad had cooked too much.


----------



## JimmyW

*Hnc*

I did Pre Sea, then 2nd Mates and Mates at HNC circa 1974. I remember Capt.Jim Weatherston(relative density 1.010), Nobby Clark, Tab Hunter, and many more.
In the class of '74, a few names spring to mind, John Clarke, Mike Graham, Ronnie Clark, Gerry Blunden. Had some great times in the "Gardeners Arms" and the "Hayworth".
JimmyW


----------



## merrymagpie

JimmyW said:


> I did Pre Sea, then 2nd Mates and Mates at HNC circa 1974. I remember Capt.Jim Weatherston(relative density 1.010), Nobby Clark, Tab Hunter, and many more.
> In the class of '74, a few names spring to mind, John Clarke, Mike Graham, Ronnie Clark, Gerry Blunden. Had some great times in the "Gardeners Arms" and the "Hayworth".
> JimmyW


Jim. John Clark lives in Monaco but still gets back to Hull a few times a year. Usually in September for our reunion and again in December. Mike Graham worked for ABP until about four years again, when he moved to work in New Zealand.


----------



## rod hesp

*rod hesp*

Iwas at nauctical presea 1964, guess its age but I have fond memories but not too many names, John from Amplforth is one
Would love to connect


----------



## Farmer John

rod hesp said:


> Iwas at nauctical presea 1964, guess its age but I have fond memories but not too many names, John from Amplforth is one
> Would love to connect


I have sent you a message, if it doesn't get there, let me know (That sounds a bit daft, but I am sure you know what I mean)


----------



## rod hesp

thanks
new to this forum and not sure how to receive messages
didn't get one yet


----------



## Farmer John

For the sake of completeness, I can say that Rod and I have exchanged emails, anyone else from 1964?

It is good to make these contacts, I am looking forward to boring Rod to death, and we are digging frantically to remember old thingummy jigs name.


----------



## JimmyW

I never sailed with Steve (Houlder Bros.) but knew him from college, and he lived not too far away (Otley, West Yorks), he was also good mates with my father. Had a good few boozy Friday afternoons !!. Last I heard he was living in York, joined the "Boys in Blue" if I remeber rightly.


----------



## merch

*Hull Nautical college*

I was there in 75, 77, 79 and 83. You missed out Oscar forget his surname. Mr Fearon taught Physics. Happy days.


----------



## merrymagpie

JimmyW said:


> I never sailed with Steve (Houlder Bros.) but knew him from college, and he lived not too far away (Otley, West Yorks), he was also good mates with my father. Had a good few boozy Friday afternoons !!. Last I heard he was living in York, joined the "Boys in Blue" if I remeber rightly.


Steve went back to sea about 10 years ago. First,with Maersk tankers and presently Master on Nakalat LPG tankers.


----------



## Tech

*Hull College / Humberside Polytechnic*



HAMANIM said:


> I attended the Humberside College of Higher Education 1988-1991 OND/HNC Telecoms (marine). Used to be old college.
> 
> Sadly shipping industry declined when I finished and no job!!!!!


I attended the same courses and classes, I remember "Ham" well, I hope your doing fine my old friend.

It was a great course and it was fun, but the shipping industry had collapsed by then, very few of us ended up working in the Marine Industry, but we adapted to the new challenges.

I came across this website after searching for information about the old Hull Marine College, unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much about, I've often wonder what became of our teachers, Woody, Jane, Steve, Dave, Tomlinson, sorry to any I've missed.

Tech ^_^


----------



## sternchallis

I have just received an email that Alan Hodgson has recently passed over the bar.
I believe he was a lecturer in Navigation and was ex Port Line, leaving in the late 1960's.


----------



## seaman38

sternchallis said:


> I have just received an email that Alan Hodgson has recently passed over the bar.
> I believe he was a lecturer in Navigation and was ex Port Line, leaving in the late 1960's.


Sorry to hear of Alan's demise, we only spoke to each other last year after an absence of contact of over 60 years, he seemed well and in good spirits, but we never know what is around the corner in the mortality stakes.

Alan and myself were at Trinity House, Hull together from 1951 - 1954, we shared the same birthday 29th March 1938. He was the school captain for his last year at TH, he joined Port Line, I joined PSNC, he always made the right decisions! We last met walking towards each other on a street in Wellington NZ in January 1956, I think he was on the 'Port Chalmers' and I was on 'Salinas' (on charter to Shaw Saville) 

Rest in peace Alan, with fair winds and calm seas

Ivan Cloherty


----------



## chadders

seaman38 said:


> Sorry to hear of Alan's demise, we only spoke to each other last year after an absence of contact of over 60 years, he seemed well and in good spirits, but we never know what is around the corner in the mortality stakes.
> 
> Alan and myself were at Trinity House, Hull together from 1951 - 1954, we shared the same birthday 29th March 1938. He was the school captain for his last year at TH, he joined Port Line, I joined PSNC, he always made the right decisions! We last met walking towards each other on a street in Wellington NZ in January 1956, I think he was on the 'Port Chalmers' and I was on 'Salinas' (on charter to Shaw Saville)
> 
> Rest in peace Alan, with fair winds and calm seas
> 
> 
> Ivan Cloherty


I shared a "corner" of the staff room with Alan when I first went to teach at the College in 1981, He was always a gentleman. I believe he went back to Trinity House school when the Nautical College closed in 1984. RIP


----------



## Witty

*Hull Nautical college*

Does anyone remember my father, Captain John Witty?


----------



## saudisid

*John Witty*

When I was up for Masters in 74 John Witty covered Seaman ship if I remember correct. He once told of a study he had done of a wreck of a Liberty ship in the Biscay.She lost her prop and went ashore off the Spanish coast.

After he told the story I told him my " Old Man " was Second Mate at the time. She had sailed from Hull where she had Dry Docked and had work done on the Prop / Tail Shaft.

Alan


----------



## jostanley

Excuse me chaps, but what about the women on your courses? I am writing about them (in all the colleges) in an article for Nautilus International Telegraph and wonder if anyone could tell me about studying alongside women? What do you think it was like for them? 
Thanks.
Jo
[email protected]


----------



## rod hesp

*Rod Hesp i was at presea in 1965*



rolypoly said:


> I was at the Nautical College on the Boulevard from 1959 - 1961 under Mr Whetherall ( I think thats his name ) and Mr Buckle who taught English As I lived in Hornsea I had to travel to Hull by bus. What a drag. Anybody out there who remembers these days ?


)I was at presea in 1965, joined Blue Star did 2nd mates and matesat the boulevard
anyone out there remember me
i have a terrible memory for names


----------



## DaveTom

Hi all
I was in Hull College 1978 to 1982.
Great days!


----------



## sternchallis

Hi, Rod #99 ,

I was BSL, your name doesn't sound familiar. Joined in 73 - 83.
I was local and did all my Eng tickets in Hull, plus Pre Sea Marine as an apprentice with Dave Taylor.
You may know Steve Harrison, he was at Boulevard for EDH part of his cadetship.
There is a BSL website and forum called the Log Book, but like this forum you need to sign up to post. 
There are old crew lists out of Gangway, history of all the ships, how Vestey's started, a good read. A yearly reunion lunch at Liverpool. I am sure we could have a mini one in Hull, there is enough Trinity House boys still around and the odd Engr, Lecky and Frosty.
Do cadets learn to splice these days? Or don't they know what a rope is and the lay, tarbuckles, monkeys paws, golden rivets etc.


----------



## Bankliner

Carl Wadkin said:


> *Anlaby Road 1973ish*
> 
> Hi,
> Anyone remember their mugs from this photo taken near the end of the 2nd Mates ticket course in 1973, I think?
> I'm in the white pullover but can't remember any one else's name, though I recall the guy at back second left was of German origin.
> We had the luxury of a terraced house on Anlaby Road, quite a step up from the Newland's Homes digs on our first visit to the college in '71 when Dick Snape was a fellow student.


A few names in the pic Tim Franklin, Kevin holden, Sam Juddah, John foord.


----------



## Peter Hewson

My Best Man, Richard (Rick) Lewis, attended Boulevard in the 50`s. Went on to become a Humber Pilot Apprentice, Going Deep Sea with "Maggies???????" On the South American Trade up the Amazon?.

EDIT:- Booth Line?.
Pete


----------



## sternchallis

Peter,

I am in touch with Foca (screen name) who was a master with Maggies and remembers Richard Lewis sailing with him when Foca was 2nd Mate. He said they ran aground in the Dunstan, only had a magnetic compass, none of the stuff they have today.
There was a BSL ship which they fitted radar to in the early days and it hit another ship. It was claimed a 'Radar Assisted Collision', perhaps they weren't fully trained on its use, but Vestey had all radars removed from vessels.
Also on one class of ships John Browns fitted wash hand basins in all officers cabins (1952 era), when he inspected the ship(s) he had them all removed except Chief Lecky, Chief Freezer: 2nd and Chief had their own en suite which was fine. So JB said this is our standard fit out, but they still had to remove them at their cost. He never had another ship built by them. Whether there were other things but it seems a bit silly. Whats a few handbasins in £X0000's.
They never fitted any until 1963 when some ships were built in Sunderland, but from 3rd down we had an Engineers shower block, 3 showers and two loos. One of the showers was for CEE, 3/E.
As CRE's were often 2nds in the early days learning the Frosty's job before sailing as C/E, they got an ensuite.


----------



## Blackasyerhat

yorkshiregeordie said:


> Could that be the Chris Clarke I last saw what seems like 100 years ago in Ripon?
> If so, hello, must catch up on all those missing years.
> John Needham - Ex Ripon- Ex Boulevard 1956 - 1959. Still alive!!!!


----------



## Blackasyerhat

yorkshiregeordie said:


> Could that be the Chris Clarke I last saw what seems like 100 years ago in Ripon?
> If so, hello, must catch up on all those missing years.
> John Needham - Ex Ripon- Ex Boulevard 1956 - 1959. Still alive!!!!


Hi Mr Needham, You always were a smart b....r much smarter than me anyway. Just thought I might drop a few names in the hat that you might remember, (That is if you've hopefully not crossed the bar yet) There' s Derek Thorpe (Harrogate)
Eddie Carrison (Hull) Howard Davies (Almost as Scruffy as me - Filey) Dave Gee (he was issued) to mention but a few. In fact I'll attach a photo that will probably bring backa few memories. Stay safe lad.















Bennie Blackburn


----------



## Blackasyerhat

yorkshiregeordie said:


> Could that be the Chris Clarke I last saw what seems like 100 years ago in Ripon?
> If so, hello, must catch up on all those missing years.
> John Needham - Ex Ripon- Ex Boulevard 1956 - 1959. Still alive!!!!


Is this the John Needham I once knew. On Starboard Watch with Ticker Tolson (R.i.P) as form master, Ken Curry, Derek Thorpe, Dave Gee et.al. If so hope your still around and well.
Benny Blackburn
(still a little squirt that gets up yer nose)


----------



## Mike fin

ECKER365 said:


> I Was There Mike Eckersley From Warrington Always In Trouble Bottom Of The Class Somehow Passed Maths Worked For Ksc Lived In Gardeners Arms 78 81


That’s a blast from the past. Mike Eckersley how the hell are you?
I found this site by accident after talking with Neil Waite and reminiscing. 
As I recall we are seamed to live in the Gardeners!
Mike Finney


----------



## Navig

Boulevard Nautical School and Hull Nautical College.


Michael Hardy создал группу Boulevard Nautical School and Hull Nautical College.




www.facebook.com


----------



## sternchallis

Please refrain from linking to Social Media, say what you are going to say in full on the Forum.


----------



## Blackasyerhat

Navig said:


> Boulevard Nautical School and Hull Nautical College.
> 
> 
> Michael Hardy создал группу Boulevard Nautical School and Hull Nautical College.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Just to prove it was originally a school for fisherman, here's a photo I took in 2018 of the inscription above the door in the Boulevard building that all the lads walked under every day. It's still standing, as I hope it will be for many years to come, as testament to all the boys that attended who eventually left as men.

Regards Bennie Blackburn (1956 - 58)


----------



## rod hesp

rolypoly said:


> I was at the Nautical College on the Boulevard from 1959 - 1961 under Mr Whetherall ( I think thats his name ) and Mr Buckle who taught English As I lived in Hornsea I had to travel to Hull by bus. What a drag. Anybody out there who remembers these days ?


Hi was in the one year program with Capt weathspoon, Buckley, Thedon etc
can’t seem to contact anyone from the 1965 class


----------



## sternchallis

John Needham, would that be the former Master Booth/Lampholts Master. Somebody told me one came from Hull.


----------



## Mike fin

ECKER365 said:


> Mike Eckersley I Was There Best Pal On Phase3 Was Phase 1 Steve Mcdonald . I Was Bottom Of The Classs But Somehow Passed Exams Big Steve Dinsdale From Hull Was In My Class And A Farmer Type Guy With A Spitfire Car


Hi Mike,
I remember you well. We had some great parties but I don’t remember doing too much work and we still scraped through. I’m still in touch with Sandy Broom, Paul I’Anson, Ian Macintosh and Neil Waite. 
where are you now? And how are you doing?
I’ll never forget your return from one fancy dress party!! Nuff said??
cheers
Mike Finney


----------



## rod hesp

sternchallis said:


> Hi, Rod #99 ,
> 
> I was BSL, your name doesn't sound familiar. Joined in 73 - 83.
> I was local and did all my Eng tickets in Hull, plus Pre Sea Marine as an apprentice with Dave Taylor.
> You may know Steve Harrison, he was at Boulevard for EDH part of his cadetship.
> There is a BSL website and forum called the Log Book, but like this forum you need to sign up to post.
> There are old crew lists out of Gangway, history of all the ships, how Vestey's started, a good read. A yearly reunion lunch at Liverpool. I am sure we could have a mini one in Hull, there is enough Trinity House boys still around and the odd Engr, Lecky and Frosty.
> Do cadets learn to splice these days? Or don't they know what a rope is and the lay, tarbuckles, monkeys paws, golden rivets etc.
> yep i guess they do but not serious any more too interested in electronics etc
> I’ve tried gangway but tough to contact
> I started on the Rodesia Star, and had a great time with BSL
> Knew an engineer from Bridlington ( can’t remember name)
> Thanks for the reply


----------



## sternchallis

ECKER365 said:


> Mike Eckersley I Was There Best Pal On Phase3 Was Phase 1 Steve Mcdonald . I Was Bottom Of The Classs But Somehow Passed Exams Big Steve Dinsdale From Hull Was In My Class And A Farmer Type Guy With A Spitfire Car


Mike,

You wouldn't be related to Willy Ekkers-Lyke, believe some of his relatives had a large shipping line in the States?


----------



## sternchallis

We have trouble with trying to get people to contribute on the Log Book. It used to be well supported, various discussions, stories abit of mickey taking, then when you had to sign in to stop spam it sort of died a death. Fraser Darrar a former CE who started it decided to close it, then one of his cadets who runs an IT business asked him if he could run it on his server.
Jim the cadet just managed to get it all put together and running smoothly when Fraser crossed the bar after a bit of a fight for a number of years with his health.
Its back up now, but poorly supported.
I am running a post about a 3rd I sailed with who decided to sail from Jacksonville Fla.to Aussie in a 60' yatch. Him and his wife set off October 2019 and was marooned in the Virgin Islands due to Covid. They have managed to sail as far as the Marquesas to date a long stretch from Panama. As they have a sat phone his wife writes up a blog each day which is quite witty at times (well if you cannot stand a joke you shouldn't have joined, as the saying goes). Being an honorary member of their sailblog I relay some of the blog and images onto the BSLogbook, so far we have had 28,000 views, so must be doing something right. But get somebody to add a comment, I have given up asking.
I was a lowly J/E in 73, BSL had a lot of ships and needed a lot of staff to sail and coast them in those days. There were some right characters in the coasting crowd, a lot of the p'artists, from Mate and Chief down to 4ths, but a lot of those were cleared out when they transferred to Liverpool, obviously their cards were marked. Shortly after that the EU started to take hold and our tradittional runs to Aussie and Kiwi died and we were reefer tramping or the Aussie/ Kiwi US runs ( ENCNA & WECNA), Aussie /Kiwi to the Gulf with frozen lamb and not so frozen bananas. Early 80's was the demise of the MN in general including BSL, who did hang around for quite a bit in various guises, some of which only the OM and Chief were company men, it was then a free for all with the UN flag up the mast.
The Vestey company is still about , calling itself Vestey Foods, and they import on somebody elses ship, foodstuffs for the carriage trade.
The ship owning Vesteys have now died and Robin, Edmunds son runs the Epicurian business. He spent a lot of time at various meatworks and offices round the world plus taking voyages home on company ships, a good all round apprenticeship as it where.
I sailed with a young lecky from Cayton Bay , Trevor Horne, a lecky from Hull Ian Rawding and his cousin George Rawding who was Mate, John Lineham Chief Engineer- Ferriby, Rolly Coult C/E Goole, John Mullet - Frosty. Quite a few, being a port and BSL & Lampholts ships used to dock here also. 
I come up to Hull monthly at the moment from Berkshire, Care Home visiting and sometimes meet up with acouple of youngsters from the Deck department in the Beverley area and partake of a duty mess lunch at a hostelry in the area.
If you want to join us drop me an PM with your email address.
I


----------



## Robertsp5

Paulh54 said:


> I attended The Boulevard Nautical School 1969 to 1970 before leaving to join United Towing Company. Remember Capt Allison as head. Our form master was Johnny Mahon. Took us for geography and P.E. Evil bugger he was. Any wrong-doing in class and he would bend you over with your head about a foot from the wall. He would then whack you with a sandshoe on your backside. Your momentum would then make you headbutt the wall. A double whammy. Remember Nobby Clark for signals, Mr Flavell, cannot remember his subject.
> 
> Most of the lads were from out of town, can only remember the Hull lads, Kevin Moore, Kevin Marshall, Frank Thompson. Enjoyed my time there.


Lads from my years too. Dave Dillon. Dave Siddall. ? Simpson (humber pilot).
Teacher..Denis Flavell nav. Chartwork etc. Great discipline school. Liked Johnny Mahon. Pushed him in Albert Ave bath in his tracksuit. Got 3 flip flops!!
Science with Dougie dribble. The hippie for boat work. Remember Farndale camp.and a trip on the cailach from brid.


----------

